# (UPDATED 11/9) ISO sasha!!! FT: series 5 + more



## itzsmell (Nov 6, 2021)

on my major search for sashas amiibo dont have too much to offer but take a look! (if theres an amiibo anyone wants i can consider different offers )
cards i have:
207 mabel
203 tom nook

042 marcie
278 dora
260 tamii
265 gala
270 rooney
253 genji
235 spork
230 velma
242 chevre
290 caroline
287 claudia
222 miranda
274 flora

series 5
425 sherb
439 cephalobot
426 megan
420 lottie
438 petri
430 judy
444 rio
446 azalea

cards i want:
literally just sasha


----------



## catmerchant (Nov 6, 2021)

I can trade you a Sasha card for Mabel if you'd be willing to trade to Canada!


----------



## Sheando (Nov 6, 2021)

I might be interested in trading my Sasha for your Sherb?


----------



## itzsmell (Nov 6, 2021)

catmerchant said:


> I can trade you a Sasha card for Mabel if you'd be willing to trade to Canada!


oh okay yay!!! i dont have a problem with that! id love to trade 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



Sheando said:


> I might be interested in trading my Sasha for your Sherb?


i might be getting sasha but if you would still want sherb i could consider other cards?


----------



## itzsmell (Nov 7, 2021)

bump


----------



## Sheando (Nov 7, 2021)

No problem! I have Chabwick, Cyd, Frett, and Tiansheng.


----------



## itzsmell (Nov 7, 2021)

Sheando said:


> No problem! I have Chabwick, Cyd, Frett, and Tiansheng.


hmmm do you have any other villagers aside from them? but you do have sasha as well and would trade sasha for sherb? id be willing to trade!


----------



## itzsmell (Nov 8, 2021)

updated with cephalobot for trade! bump


----------



## itzsmell (Nov 9, 2021)

bump with more cards!!!


----------



## castanetislander (Nov 21, 2021)

Do you still have Genji? I'd be interested in trading for him! If you ended up getting Sasha I have other cards I could trade for him too. From series 5 I have Audie, Reneigh, Quinn, Chabwick, Ace, and Faith. I also have several series 1-4 if you'd want one of those! I'd also be interested in Lottie if you have her still!


----------

